# Raid after snake and spider find



## News Bot (Sep 24, 2008)

*Published:* 24-Sep-08 11:39 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A CUSTOMS raid has been carried out on a Sydney home after five exotic snakes and two spiders were found being smuggled into Australia inside a package.

*Read More...*


----------



## snakecharma (Sep 24, 2008)

be interesting to see what they get 

i think its about time they stopped slapping these illegal importers on the wrist and started handing down some decent penalties 10 years jail or $110,000 fine would make alot of others think twice about doing the same thing


----------



## The Devil (Sep 24, 2008)

" fair go snakecharma, if it's not for the smugglers how are we going to get new blood lines in collections. Also without smugglers we would not have things like IDB or OPMV in Aust. Think of the poor Vets and all the customers they would loose."

You're right, they should be hung, drawn and quartered.......


----------



## andyscott (Sep 24, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> be interesting to see what they get
> 
> i think its about time they stopped slapping these illegal importers on the wrist and started handing down some decent penalties 10 years jail or $110,000 fine would make alot of others think twice about doing the same thing


 
Agree 100% Brent,
The reason they keep bringing things in, is because its worth the risk.
The smugglers know that the penalities are light so they keep comming.

A strong example needs to be made of these smugglers,
throw the book at them.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Very true........Makes ppl think twice!


----------



## funcouple (Sep 24, 2008)

fair go snakecharma.. are you for real The Devil??? impose the penalties that are inplace. 1 pair of gtp are worth about $25,000 here in australia. these people buy these snake overseas for as little as $400 a snake. have them posted to them here in australia and have a potential earnings of $50,000 from just 1 clutch. fine them, jail them, and stop the risk of anymore diseases being imported in to australia putting our natives and our collections at risk


----------



## funcouple (Sep 24, 2008)

its not that penalties are low, i wouldnt call $100,000 and or 10 years jail low. its just that penalties given to these smugglers through the courts are low. give them the maximum penalty that is inplace


----------



## Khagan (Sep 24, 2008)

funcouple said:


> fair go snakecharma.. are you for real The Devil???



Sar·casm 
Noun 
1. Harsh or bitter derision or irony. 
2. A sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.


----------



## snakecharma (Sep 24, 2008)

The Devil said:


> " fair go snakecharma, if it's not for the smugglers how are we going to get new blood lines in collections. Also without smugglers we would not have things like IDB or OPMV in Aust. Think of the poor Vets and all the customers they would loose."
> 
> You're right, they should be hung, drawn and quartered.......



LMAO and i almost thought you were having a proper go there had me right to the last line lol


----------



## The Devil (Sep 24, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> LMAO and i almost thought you were having a proper go there had me right to the last line lol



Glad you got it snakcharma, maybe a couple of others didn't.........


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 24, 2008)

The Devil said:


> Glad you got it snakcharma, maybe a couple of others didn't.........


 "couple" being the key word here:lol:


----------



## Owzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking at the white dorsal scales coming along in the Green makes me think its a Merauke locality. Wonder if they were going to try to claim it as an Aussie?


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 25, 2008)

gee..... i wonder if its anyone on one of the Australian forums !


----------



## mikep (Sep 28, 2008)

in saying the punishments should be stronger we should take into regard that this is a million dollar industry and that the ones smuggling or exporting are probably working in most cases for a higher class of criminal lets go after them as they get others to do the work for them


----------

